# مكونات جهاز الحفر بالتفصيل والشرح



## asal_80_77 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته _
_تحيه طيبه لجميع الاخوه المهندسين والمهندسات _
_لقد توعدت برفع ملف كامل عن مكونات جهاز الحفر وحان الوقت للوفاء بالوعد _
_تاخرت ف الرفع لفتره ولكن هذا لظروف خارجه عن ارادتي _
_وللاستفسار عن اي شيئ _
_انا موجود_
_برجاء الدعاء ولو بكلمه _


----------



## adoula144 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك و جعلك دخرا للامة العربية 
*


----------



## تولين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## GeoOo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## explorator (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

